# Recommendation for DE counsellor?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Have also posted on DE thread to see if anyone there can help

After today's bad news, I think I need to get some counselling to help come to terms with not being able to move forward with my own eggs any more, and to explore the right DE options for me

I was not impressed with the LWC counsellor so I will not be going back there

Can anyone recommend one? London/Surrey/Hampshire area? Not really sure how to go about finding the right person, especially as not currently having tx at a UK clinic

Thanks for the help!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Suity I have used 2 in London linked to clinics Pip at the Bridge and ARGC's. Zita West has some counsellors at the clinic Jane Knight (I have seen Jane at the very start of this jouney in 05) and another lady- they open on Sats not sure if the counsellors work Sat but might be worth a call.

If not the BICA website has a list of infertility counsellors, http://www.bica.net/

ALso the DCN might be another avenue where they could help

Take care
L x

/links


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Suity, I am seeing a counsellor attached to the Logan Centre tomorrow.  The woman I saw last time was a stand in for this one's maternity leave, and was fabulous, but I don't have a feel for this one as yet.  Let me suss it out and give you some feedback tomorrow night once I've had a chance to cogitate.  I am pretty certain in any case that you don't need to be being treated through LFC / Logan Centre to get an appointment.  
 

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks both, will look into your recommendations JJ

Inde - yes, pls let me know how you get on. Counselling is such a personal thing and can be so difficult to get right...I just really want to find one who actually makes a difference rather than just sort of sitting there nodding at me if you know what I mean!

Thanks again
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know what you mean - I've had some nodding ones   

The very best person I ever saw was an older woman - very wise. Probably quite comfortable to push the boundaries a bit if you know what I mean. When I walked in I just felt it was unlikely to to 'work'. Then I told her something my abusive ex had done (run off with my best friend). She leaned forward, looked over her glasses, and said 'excuse me my dear but I have to say - What a total nasty b*****d'. I LOVED her then!!!!!!!!!!    .

Sorry to crash but there'll be somebody out there you click with xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Know exactly what you mean about the nodding ones....     or the ones that just say a-ha...umm ... a-ha....umm.... and that's it!!!
Must admit mine was brilliant - Would always put the worse case scenario slant on it and how would I cope.... what would I do... sort of made me realise that even in the worse case I'd still cope.... My last session was just after my BFN (discharged myself as was in a different place from January) - had bought her a box of choccies so we sat there catching up drinking coffee and eating choccies.... Its nice talking to someone who you feel doesn't judge you or tell you how you should be feeling!
You will find the right person for you.... 
Take care mini x x


----------

